# Those darn honey straws again



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I know, you're all tired of hearing me rant about a honey straw machine but, after attempting to make straws again yesterday with my Anthony's Goldrush contraption, I decided I would just break down and buy the Equinox honey straw machine. Now, when I try to go to Equinox website, not there. Cannot find it, can't Google it, nothing. Tried to email Loman Apiaries, nothing. Email came back undeliverable. Did Equinox go out of business? Anyone know? AAARGGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

keep making them by hand and charge .50 for each one. People will continue to buy them. You can market them as hand filled. works great for us.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I gave up on the machines and make mine by hand. I like the idea of charging .50 each for them. Right now I charge .25 each. I can make about 100 in an hour which is good for a weekend sale. If you ever find a good straw making machine please let me know. Good luck.


----------



## jdesq (Jul 27, 2009)

How do you make these by hand?


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

This is the place that helped me out.
http://honeyrunapiaries.com/blog/honey-stick-machine-the-manual-version/40


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Just want to throw a few questions out there.

When you say honey straw machine, Just how automated are we talking here?

I know that there are Machines out there that take alot of operator interface to work them. (from what I understand don't work so well and from what I can see could get kind of messy.)

I would have to assume that there are some out there that are fully automatic? 

Are we talking fully automatic? 
As in load a whole box of straws in a feeder, press a start button and the machine automatically feeds the straws in, fills them, seals them, and drops them in a box or bin all while you are doing something else? This is possible.

If this machine existed...... Would there be interest in such a thing? 

Or are we talking about a machine that requires the operator to interface more with it in order to perform the motion? More of a semi-auto type of machine.

I would have to guess that the semi-auto type would be more popular. Due to the lower cost that would be involved.

Any one have thoughts on this?


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Can the straw material be purchased in rolls?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

HVH said:


> Can the straw material be purchased in rolls?



I think this has been discussed before, with the problem being that the rolls tend to have a memory. In other words, they would tend to want to roll up again or at least curve. I've thought of this also with my prototype machine and decided the individual straws would be the best choice.


----------

